# milkweed???



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some milkweed??? Thanks


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Parks seed and other major seed suppliers have the seed for sale. I've bought seed from Harris seed co, Park, and others in the past. Milkweed seedlings do not transplant well, so they will need to be sown in the spot where you want them. Good luck


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/

Don't know if they have milk week seeds but this is a seed bank that has hard to find seeds.


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like they have it..but it's listed as ASCLEPIAS, not milkweed. Nice site, thanks for the reference


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Drop me a line in the fall and I'll send all the pods you want. Haven't had much luck growing them from seed, myself, though. The established plants spread nicely, but so far zippo from seeds.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hobie said:


> Drop me a line in the fall and I'll send all the pods you want. Haven't had much luck growing them from seed, myself, though. The established plants spread nicely, but so far zippo from seeds.


How do you 'know' you haven't had much luck growing them from seed? You mean you don't run through the fields with a bouquet of milkweed seed pods,..'blowing in the wind'?  Where's your,..'inner child'? I must have 'planted' millions when I was a kid. 

Some milkweeds need to be cold stratified; put in a fridge for 4-6 weeks or planted in the fall I guess; haven't done this myself. 
Information about milkweeds [_Asclepias]:_ http://www.monarchwatch.org/milkweed/prop.htm
Seeds: http://butterflyencounters.com/store/products.php It looks like some of these are 'exotics'; I would stay with those that are native to your area.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Perhaps I should have said "growing them _where I want them"_ !! 

The established plants are adjacent to my vegetable garden, which makes for a bit of weeding.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I just ordered some milkweed seeds http://www.butterflyencounters.com/


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I would find a clump locally and dig some. Keep it well watered until it's established. You'd only need one to take and then you'll have all you want


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe milkweed has a very deep taproot, so you have to make sure that you get all of it if you dig one out. If you don't get all of it, it most likely won't survive.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Which varieites are you looking for? I have a couple of wild ones here, and would happy to send seeds after they bloom.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks dragonfly. I wasn't looking for any certain one. We saw a monach butterfly this last year for the first time at this house and my wife was wanting to make a butterfly garden. She saw a show on tv the other night stating that she had to plant some milkweed so I have gotten my orders lol.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

jmgi said:


> I believe milkweed has a very deep taproot, so you have to make sure that you get all of it if you dig one out. If you don't get all of it, it most likely won't survive.



Mine gets rototilled and pulled frequently. Hasn't stopped it yet.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I planted some two years ago. The first year they did not grow very big. Last year they reached full size but did not flower. I am hoping they flower this year. I spread a lot more seeds around my property in the fall.


----------

